# Portable Kegerator Reno



## earle (25/6/15)

Picked this portable kegerator up on gumtree with some kegging gear a couple of months ago. Its made from cool room panel but was pretty shit otherwise.








Have nearly finished turning it into something good.











Pretty happy with how its turned out.


----------



## Danwood (25/6/15)

Good work.

I like the colour...it makes me think 'magician', for some reason?


----------



## earle (25/6/15)

Ha ha, I was thinking Tardus, and hoping that it has a never ending supply of beer inside


----------



## CrookedFingers (25/6/15)

Great build there Earl.
Looks neat as.


----------



## thebigtwist (24/7/15)

does it just insulate a already cold keg ? or does ice fit in it ?


----------



## earle (24/7/15)

It's fridge/cool room panel so it will insulate an already cold keg. It has a square plastic bin which fits perfectly inside, once you sit the keg in there is space for a few bags of ice as well.

I've only used it twice so far. The first time was for the recent case swap in Brissy. I left Toowoomba at about 9 in the morning with a cold keg wrapped in yoga mat. It sat in the back of the ute with canopy top until about 2 when I arrived at the case swap after various other visits around Brisbane. Used 2 bags of ice. Even though its a celli flow control tap I've got about 2m of beer line which I had running past the ice as well. Soon enough the tap was frosty even though its well above the ice. The other time was just at home when some friends come over. Put a keg of cider in with no ice and left it there until morning but we've had pretty cool temps in Toowoomba.

Yet to give it a go for a longer period though. I suspect with a cold keg and ice it will keep cool for several days.


----------



## earle (9/9/15)

Took this to a friends place the other night. As they only live 1.6km away decided to walk it there and back. Far out, you don't realise how bumpy footpaths are until you're pushing a kegerator along them. The road was much smoother. Got a bot bored of pushing so figured out I could stand on the back axle and get along scooter style. I'm surprised there wern't a few car crashes the way people were gawking though - jealousy is a curse. :lol:


----------



## Diesel80 (9/9/15)

earle said:


> Took this to a friends place the other night. As they only live 1.6km away decided to walk it there and back. Far out, you don't realise how bumpy footpaths are until you're pushing a kegerator along them. The road was much smoother. Got a bot bored of pushing so figured out I could stand on the back axle and get along scooter style. I'm surprised there wern't a few car crashes the way people were gawking though - jealousy is a curse. :lol:


Did you have a beer on the drip tray whilst mobile?

Cheers,
D80


----------



## Danwood (9/9/15)

The thinking man would've had a silicone 'drinking straw' from tap to mouth, and a rock wedged behind the tap handle for continuous refreshment.
We're not condoning drinking and driving, though Earle ! *insert stern faced, disapproving emoticon*


----------



## crowmanz (9/9/15)

so is the next upgrade a deck to make it a proper scooter?


----------



## fdsaasdf (9/9/15)

earle said:


> Took this to a friends place the other night. As they only live 1.6km away decided to walk it there and back. Far out, you don't realise how bumpy footpaths are until you're pushing a kegerator along them. The road was much smoother. Got a bot bored of pushing so figured out I could stand on the back axle and get along scooter style. I'm surprised there wern't a few car crashes the way people were gawking though - jealousy is a curse. :lol:


Any issues with foaming as a result??


----------



## earle (9/9/15)

Happened to be a keg of cider. That and the flow control tap sorted any issues created by a bumpy ride.


----------

